# Temp controll



## allglad (May 17, 2007)

hi I am looking into how to controll my grow room temp.

I plan on have'n intake and exhaust fans, as well as a/c (grow'n indoors course...and have'n to battle with the outside dessert heat.

I wonder what I can use to controll my a/c.  Yes it has a setting for the temperature where the a/c unit is located, but what is more important is the inside of my grow area.

How can I set my a/c to turn on if my plants get to hot inside my growing system?  If possible a name for the (temp. switch or what ever) a model name &/or who sells these things would be helpfull.  I dont wanna do my hydro store they want $80....(yea I missed out on what he called the thing).

Mahalo
Allglad
\ooo/


----------



## LURD (May 21, 2007)

Hello,

     Not only all that, BUT, I'll buy it for you, AND come and hook it up also!

Tnx,

LURD


----------



## allglad (May 30, 2007)

huh?


----------



## Growdude (May 30, 2007)

allglad said:
			
		

> hi I am looking into how to controll my grow room temp.
> 
> I plan on have'n intake and exhaust fans, as well as a/c (grow'n indoors course...and have'n to battle with the outside dessert heat.
> 
> ...


 
I grow in a closet in my bed room and it is easy to just set the thermostat on the ac and watch the temp inside the closet.
You will learn where it needs to be at to keep the temps just right inside your grow area.


----------

